# impressions of 335i



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

I took my D in on Saturday for the service engine soon light and loud squealing noise. They gave me a loaner 09 335i automatic with the sport package. Since my D has the sport package (and of course - automatic), it gave me a chance to spend some time in an i that is very similar packagewise to the d. 

I thought I would post my impressions as I didn't shop the i when I bought my d. Overall, I am amazed at how similar the two cars are. There are only subtle differences in the acceleration of the two. The first thing I noticed is that, when accelerating, the D steps out pretty quickly, whereas the i seems to take a half-breath. The D accelerates like a passenger jet, constant smooth acceleration. After taking the half-breat, the i takes off like a scalded cat. 

I drove the i up to the mountains over the weekend, with lots of 6% grades. I was prepared to be disappointed, expecting the i to need to shift to climb the grades at 75 mph. I was very surpprised that the i did not have to shift, it climbed the grades very much like the d. Passing in the d seems to be more immediate than in the i. Pulling out to pass on an uphill grade in the d is effortless. In the i, it took a more determined push on the accelerator. 

In the twisty sections, the i's lighter weight could be felt. It seemed to settle in the corners a little quicker than the d. However, my d is heavier than normal with a spare, compressor, etc. in the trunk. The differences were very subtle, so I would call it about even. 

The only disconcerting thing about the i was looking at the fuel mileage and seeing 21 instead of 31. That actually caused me a fleeting moment of anxiety when I first looked at the fuel mileage. 

The funny thing is that the thing I miss most while the d is in the shop - the flick of the turn signal stalk to get three flashes. I couldn't figure out how to get that option on the i, as it didn't have I-drive whereas my d does. 

One last point, the sound of the i engine at idle is sexy. I always describe the growl of the d as being like the growl of a dog warning you to stay away. The i sounds like a cat.

Am I disappointed that I got a d? Absolutely not - as I mentioned, the two cars are very similar. For my style of driving, if I couldn't hear the engine, I don't know that I could tell the difference between them - except for the fuel mileage. Would I get a d again - in a heartbeat.

Unlike some people on here, I am concerned about fuel mileage and the environment. I work for an environmental company and want to have a car that has some green cred. I am proud that the d was selected one of the top 10 Green cars. I like the fact that the d is also one of the lowest polluting cars on the road when you compare well-to-wheel emissions. 

From an owner perspective, I could live with either car and be perfectly happy. I would be a little happier with the d since it gets >30 mpg, but either car puts a VERY big grin on my face.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds like a fair comparison, thanks for sharing your impressions. Like you, I never even considered the 335i when I went to look at the "d." The only reason I even considered the d was because of the economy and monster torque that never left me wanting more. 

On a similar note, when I took my car in for the squealing noise, my dealer gave me a 2011 328i. After 24 hrs in the 328, I could not wait to get my "d" back! That's my review.


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

This is the second time the d has been in for the service engine soon light. The first time they lent me a 328i. My feeling was the same. I could not wait to get back into the d. I felt like I was beating the crap out of the 328i to get any acceleration.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I am driving a loaner 328i now, I am getting worse fuel ecomomy than I did with the 335i because I am always flooring it. Just not the same. By the way, you can use the BC button to get the triple turn signal flash, but not as easy as using the iDrive.


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

@ AZ335D - 

My experience was almost EXACTLY the same as yours.

We were given a 2010 335i loaner for about 3 weeks prior to taking delivery of our 2010 335d last year. The dealer was good enough to give us a loaner because we sold our 2002 Jetta TDI based on their anticipated delivery date, which was delayed by several weeks.

Anyway, I also did not notice any significant difference in performance or noise (other than a bit of a different "note" as you mentioned), only that the 335d got about 30 mpg in the same type of driving mix in which the 335i got a little over 20 mpg.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd assume the 335i is much louder at WOT or is it not when inside the car? I just assume this from when I have seen some take off on the street and the sound was very distinct.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

*I agree with the above posts.*

I own a 335i and a 335d and the cars are very similar performance wise. I love them both. I got rid of my 328i for the reasons mentioned above. Now my merging and lane changing habits do not change based on which car I am driving. Both cars have similar performance and can merge with traffic in a heartbeat.


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the comparison... I was curious about the 335i too, having never driven one. My d purchase was motivated by "green" reasons as well. No regrets at all.


----------



## craig1214 (Feb 16, 2007)

I owned a 335xi prior to my d, and I posted a comparison a few months ago. They have similar handling and acceleration characteristics. I preferred the 335xi auto transmission, though. Gear shifts were quicker, for instance. This was after I got the common "lurch" problem fixed on the 335xi. The d seems to have a more laid back transmission. But, I love the mpg on the d way more.


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

I drove a new 335i when first shopping. It was new and had not been broken in, but the torque available off the line surprised me. I really didn't have to go above 3k rpm to get a good amount of power. It just didn't feel that fast though. In the end I chose the d because it was efficient, and very different from what I already had, an STi. Later on, I had a 335i sport loaner that had about 15k miles on it. This car felt a lot different. It was noticeably quicker than my d and the first 335i I drove. Instant throttle response, power, and it kept climbing well past 100mph! I don't know if it was secretly chipped or just well broken in, but it was a true joy to drive. It would spin through 1st gear every time, even with traction on. I found myself pushing the car often though, unlike the d which just doesn't egg you on to stomp the throttle all the time. In summary, if I didn't have a second car for fun, I would have chosen the i.


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

I feel the same way. I have a Honda S2000 with some goodies for fun. The D is really my company car.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

One of the original reasons that I had for buying the D was because I felt it was a pretty good mix of a commuter and fun car. My wife is never all that hip on the idea of owning a fun specific car and a commuter specific car. So we usually buy one specific to fun or specific to commuter. This was the first time we found something that I felt was a good mix. We have begun shopping replacements in the past few weeks. So far our short list of cars includes one that I doubt would be all that fun but a great commuter then the other two I am betting will be much more on the fun side than the commuter side.


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> One of the original reasons that I had for buying the D was because I felt it was a pretty good mix of a commuter and fun car. My wife is never all that hip on the idea of owning a fun specific car and a commuter specific car. So we usually buy one specific to fun or specific to commuter. This was the first time we found something that I felt was a good mix. We have begun shopping replacements in the past few weeks. So far our short list of cars includes one that I doubt would be all that fun but a great commuter then the other two I am betting will be much more on the fun side than the commuter side.


What cars are you looking at? I ask myself what I would replace the 335 D with and the only car that comes to mind is a 535D. I guess I would look more closely at an Audi or VW, but I really like getting the performance AND fuel mileage.


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> One of the original reasons that I had for buying the D was because I felt it was a pretty good mix of a commuter and fun car. My wife is never all that hip on the idea of owning a fun specific car and a commuter specific car. So we usually buy one specific to fun or specific to commuter. This was the first time we found something that I felt was a good mix. We have begun shopping replacements in the past few weeks. So far our short list of cars includes one that I doubt would be all that fun but a great commuter then the other two I am betting will be much more on the fun side than the commuter side.


What are you looking at re replacements? I recall you looked at the MB E class. Anything else?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Tuce said:


> What are you looking at re replacements? I recall you looked at the MB E class. Anything else?


Right now it is just these three and in no particular order of preference:
E350 Blutec
CLS550
Panamera (possibly S)

We tried to go and look at the CLS but the 2012 is not at the dealers yet and they also lacked an E350 Blutec to look at again. We have yet to make it to the Porsche dealer. We are also considering instead possibly a used CLS63 or E63. Actually we'd probably buy the Panamera used if we go that direction.

We are in no real hurry in our decision process on it but been avoiding driving the BMW completely while we ponder it. If I had a good feel for Porsche's diesel Panamera coming to the states then we'd probably just hold off completely for that. But I'd hate to sit around waiting for something that might never come. Matter of fact if a CLS Blutec existed then we'd probably jump right to that. Basically my wife likes the looks of the CLS and the Panamera but more so the Panamera. We probably are in the minority of car people for actually liking the Panamera.


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

AZ335D said:


> I feel the same way. I have a Honda S2000 with some goodies for fun. The D is really my company car.


I've wanted a S2000 for many years. I really should have bought it years ago, all the fun I could have had. They seem to hold their value very well. The only challenge now would be to find one that hasn't been "modded" to pieces.


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

grapes87 said:


> I've wanted a S2000 for many years. I really should have bought it years ago, all the fun I could have had. They seem to hold their value very well. The only challenge now would be to find one that hasn't been "modded" to pieces.


Mine has been set up for auto-X, so it has a big sway bar and Penske shocks, but if I sell it, I would put it back to stock. Those are the only mods I have done to it - it still even has the original exhaust system on it.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

I drove both the 335xi and 335d back to back and basically felt the same way. The 335d had more immediate power, but the 335i took a sec, then it takes off. Both are VERY QUICK cars. I like the torque curve of the d more, but I like the xi of the 335i. Best solution would be a 335xi, but that isn't happening. Which is why I had to get the X5d


----------

